# Seiko 6119-7173 Rally Diver



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Been after one of these a while a Seiko 6119-7173 Rally Diver from 1971, 21 Jewel Auto, it is in really good condition all round , original, calibre very clean, inner bezel has been polished as paint & lume was crumbing off, not bad for 41 year old, Very good time keeping & ran for 2 days solid after wearing for 1 day

Also the blue dial pops but need more light to show it off it the pics,


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks to be in great condition and not a model that you see very often.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Martin...I love the 70's Seikos....though I didn't realize that the 5's went back that far!....


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice but then i do like most 70s sekios & 70s watches anyway you can aways send it my way with your 300m citizen as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## Simley (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations. Great vintage watch in great condition.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well played mate !!

Everything you ever wanted to know about the Seiko Rally Sport Divers:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f281/collectors-guide-seiko-rally-sport-divers-194147.html


----------

